# RoM spielen auch ohne Geld einsatz



## joggie1980 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi kann man auch RoM richtig zocken ohne das man was in dem item-shop kaufen muß ,ich meine innis und so die quest oder lieber ein Spil nehmen mit abo gebühr.
Habe teilweise gehört das leute ganz schön viel Geld aus geben bei RoM geht das auch ohne.


----------



## Esperli (11. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage gab es hier schon oft genug, benutz bitte die Suchfunktion oder stöber einfach etwas im Forum.
Davon abgesehen, find es selber raus, wieviel du investierst und ob, ist deine Sache.


----------



## Fusie (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie so oft...

1. Beschäftige dich mit dem Spiel, du *musst* *kein* reales Geld ausgeben, du *kannst* reales Geld ausgeben.

2. Im offiziellen RoM Forum https://forum.runesofmagic.com/ unter Guides findest du einiges zu lesen, fange dort am besten an...

3. Spiel einfach das Spiel, und mach dir deine eigenen Gedanken dazu.


----------



## konko (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja es funktioniert - Man kann ohne Real Geld Einsatz es in diesem Spiel weit bringen, man muss ganz einfach nur viel mehr Zeit investieren.
Ich verdiene mein Gold durch anpflanzen und konnte mir mit dem erwirtschafteten Gold schon 6 Items zulegen die 6kk-9kk Gold kosten.


----------



## Bullcat (15. Januar 2011)

konko schrieb:


> Ja es funktioniert - Man kann ohne Real Geld Einsatz es in diesem Spiel weit bringen, man muss ganz einfach nur viel mehr Zeit investieren.
> Ich verdiene mein Gold durch anpflanzen und konnte mir mit dem erwirtschafteten Gold schon 6 Items zulegen die 6kk-9kk Gold kosten.



Das geht bestimmt siehe konko bin auch bis level 54 ohne ausgekommen, aber ab 55 wars vorbei um in diesem Level mitspielen zu können musste ich Geld reinstecken.


----------



## teroa (16. Januar 2011)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Hi kann man auch RoM richtig zocken ohne das man was in dem item-shop kaufen muß ,ich meine innis und so die quest oder lieber ein Spil nehmen mit abo gebühr.
> Habe teilweise gehört das leute ganz schön viel Geld aus geben bei RoM geht das auch ohne.




ehlich nimm dir nen p2p spiel da zahlste deine 13 euro und hast keine einschränkungen...
bei rom wirste im high end bereich ohne geldausgabe nicht auskommen und daswird bei weiten mehr als 13 euro kosten.. hab jetzt nicht die preise im kopf aber so nen raid abend kann gut geld kosten...


----------



## Tyngir (30. Januar 2011)

teroa schrieb:


> ehlich nimm dir nen p2p spiel da zahlste deine 13 euro und hast keine einschränkungen...
> bei rom wirste im high end bereich ohne geldausgabe nicht auskommen und daswird bei weiten mehr als 13 euro kosten.. hab jetzt nicht die preise im kopf aber so nen raid abend kann gut geld kosten...



/sign

Kann ich mich nur anschliessen, nachdem Frogster den Dia-Handel abgeschafft hatte bin ich auf WOW umgestiegen, da hab ich Fix-Kosten.
Und nachdem Frogster den Dia-Handel, in imo absolut lächerlicher Form wieder eingeführt hatte hab ich ROM auch von der Platte gekickt.

Man kann wirklich jedem nur raten sich ein p2p zu suchen das ihm liegt, ob nun WOW, HdRO, Aion oder das kommende Rift. Aber hört auf Frogster,
gezwungener massen die Kohle in A***h zu schieben.

Gruß
Tyngir


----------



## gamer-1 (30. Januar 2011)

teroa schrieb:


> ehlich nimm dir nen p2p spiel da zahlste deine 13 euro und hast keine einschränkungen...
> bei rom wirste im high end bereich ohne geldausgabe nicht auskommen und daswird bei weiten mehr als 13 euro kosten.. hab jetzt nicht die preise im kopf aber so nen raid abend kann gut geld kosten...



 Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen mach dir die Mühe erst gar nicht es "selber auszuprobieren"


----------



## Dr_Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt Lev 54. Habe bis jetzt vielleicht 20 Euro ausgegeben. Einmal 1000 Dias.
Aber jetzt ohne Geld, das heißt ohne Gold, das du nur mit Diamanten bekommst (genug Gold um anständig was zu bekommen) wenn du diese bei Frogster über den Itemshop kaufen tust.
Dann wird es echt teuer. Es geht auch ganz ohne, dann wirst du in kleinen Gebieten kämpfen müssen oder eben dort rumlungern. Denn in den richtig großen Inis und Gebieten brauchst du viel LP und MP
Das geht ins Geld auch wenn Frogster schreibt das Spiel ist "kostenlos"
Ohne Kohle kommst du nicht weit. Denkst du wirklich Frogster will mit dem Spiel nichts verdienen. Das wäre die erste Firma die ich kenne auf dieser Welt.
Knack


----------



## Evereve (1. Februar 2011)

Es kommt immer drauf an, was man im Spiel erreichen will. Ein bisschen Rumdümpeln? Dann musst du kein großes Geld ausgeben. Wenn du aber wirklich alles sehen und erleben willst, kommst du in ROM nicht drum herum Geld auszugeben, so wie du in anderen Spielen wie zB in Wow dann Raidfläschchen und solchen Kram organisieren musst.


----------



## friha2309 (7. Februar 2011)

Zeitaufwand!
Letzendlich hängt sich doch alles daran auf, wieviel zeit du zur verfügung hast und wie geduldig du sein kannst.
Ich denke du kannst alles (oder fast alles) auch ohne geld-einsatz erreichen,
aber je weniger zeit du zur verfügung hast umso eher wird es jenseits von lvl 55 komplett ohne einsatz von geld mehr als zäh werden.
Allerdings kann man das schon etwas entschärfen - z.B. nur bei sonderaktionen, wie +110% dias kaufen - und eben auch nur bei sonderaktionen sachen im itemshop kaufen, kann den preis erheblich verringern.
Ich bin so bis jetzt glimpflich weggekommen.
Und so kannst du eben selber steuern ob du geld ausgeben willst, oder nicht - wenn du mal zur zeit klamm bist gibst du kein geld aus und kommst vielleicht langsamer voran.
cu
friha2309
(lvl 55 dru / lvl 50 mag)


----------



## panodeluxe (8. Februar 2011)

friha2309 schrieb:


> Zeitaufwand!
> Letzendlich hängt sich doch alles daran auf, wieviel zeit du zur verfügung hast und wie geduldig du sein kannst.
> Ich denke du kannst alles (oder fast alles) auch ohne geld-einsatz erreichen,
> aber je weniger zeit du zur verfügung hast umso eher wird es jenseits von lvl 55 komplett ohne einsatz von geld mehr als zäh werden.
> ...


ROM IST SO KACKE -.- ich habe nie geld ausgegeben ich war lvl 43+ und mich hatt ein 18ner Prister gekillt -.- man hat schon gesehen das er bestimtm 100€ für sien equipment ausgegeben..... scheiß elrich auf RoM


----------



## Nerros (10. Februar 2011)

panodeluxe schrieb:


> ROM IST SO KACKE -.- ich habe nie geld ausgegeben ich war lvl 43+ und mich hatt ein 18ner Prister gekillt -.- man hat schon gesehen das er bestimtm 100€ für sien equipment ausgegeben..... scheiß elrich auf RoM



oha.... krass..... ich habe auch grade angefangen, aber das klingt nicht nice.... da bin ich eher geneigt, mir RIFT näher anzusehen....


----------



## ootimeplotoo (10. Februar 2011)

Nerros schrieb:


> oha.... krass..... ich habe auch grade angefangen, aber das klingt nicht nice.... da bin ich eher geneigt, mir RIFT näher anzusehen....




jop tu das...ich machs auch :-)


----------



## Esperli (10. Februar 2011)

Ja genau, lasst euch nur gleich abschrecken von den Leuten die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und jetzt jeden Thread zum Meckern nutzen. Warum solltet ihr euch auch selber eine Meinung bilden wenn das jemand anderes übernehmen kann der nichtmal Zeichensetzung oder Rechtschreibung beherrscht... 

Ich frag mal so, was kostet es euch, das Spiel einfach mal auszuprobieren? Richtig, nix.
Wenn man als 43er von einem 18er getötet wird, ist der 18er auf jeden Fall ein Twink, und das ein Twink von einem Spieler der seit Jahren dabei ist, besser ausgestattet ist, als ein Hauptcharackter der gerade erst angefangen hat, ist wohl klar.

Also wenn ihr euch jetzt abschrecken lasst, durch die Aussagen von einigen Mimosen, dann bitte. In diesem Forum gab es die selbe Diskussion schon ein dutzend mal, so das die überzeugten Spieler genervt sind etwas dazu zu schreiben, nurnoch die Leute, die alles schlecht machen wollen.
Davon abgesehen gehört zu einem Rollenspiel auch ein gewisses Maß an Entdeckergeist und Neugierde und nicht unbedingt das Verlangen, sofort der Beste zu werden.

Also, selber ausprobieren und eigene Meinung bilden!


----------



## ootimeplotoo (10. Februar 2011)

@Esperli

stimmt schon was du sagst, ist alles richtig aber ich hab rom auch ne ganze weile gespielt und es ist halt mal so das man im endspiel ohne realgeld nicht sehr weit vorne mitspielt :-)

dann lieber ein game spielen mit monatlichen abo, da hat man feste kosten und weis auch was man dafür bekommt :-)


----------



## Doomsta (10. Februar 2011)

Esperli schrieb:


> Ich frag mal so, was kostet es euch, das Spiel einfach mal auszuprobieren? Richtig, nix.



Zeit. Zeit ist für mich quasi Geld. Daher informier ich mich und das lieber durch persönliche Meinungen, als durch bezahlte buffed.de Berichte  ...


----------



## ayanamiie (10. Februar 2011)

In wow ist es auchnich anders haben deine chars lv gear hauste normalespieler ohneprobleme weg


----------



## Dietrich (10. Februar 2011)

panodeluxe schrieb:


> ROM IST SO KACKE -.- ich habe nie geld ausgegeben ich war lvl 43+ und mich hatt ein 18ner Prister gekillt -.- man hat schon gesehen das er bestimtm 100€ für sien equipment ausgegeben..... scheiß elrich auf RoM



Stimmt, der andere muss hunderte, nein tausende an Euros in seinen Char gesteckt haben, weil er dich gekillt hat! 
Am Skill kann es natürlich nicht gelegen haben, weil du so 1337!!!!1111 bist!
Ich spiel ROM seit der Beta bis heute immer wieder mal gelegentlich für ein paar Stunden.
Wenn es keinen Spass mehr macht und ich ohne den gigantischen Einsatz von echt Geld nichts mehr reisse, dann kommts halt in die Ecke. 
Aber ein paar Euro sollte man dem Entwickler schon gönnen!

MfG


----------



## Historic (11. Februar 2011)

Also dazu muss man sagen, mit ein bisschen Verstand ist alles (ja, alles) möglich ohne Geld. Ich habe in Rom noch nie einen cent reingesteckt und bin/war (hatte 5 Monate pause) oben dabei. Ich hatte 2 Worldfirst geschafft und ca 300kk Gold...nur mit ein bisschen Verstand beim handeln


----------



## norp (12. Februar 2011)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Am Skill kann es natürlich nicht gelegen haben, weil du so 1337!!!!1111 bist!



Wenn ein Level 18 Spieler einen Level 43 Spieler killen kann, dann hat das nichts mit Skill zu tuen. War zumindest in den zahlreichen MMOs, die ich bisher gespielt habe, so. Auch in HDRO, was ich derzeit mal (wieder) anteste ist es so. Ausnahmen gibt es immer, aber dann auch wirklich nur aufgrund eines sehr speziellen Skillsystems, wie beispielsweise in EVE Online.


----------



## Dietrich (14. Februar 2011)

norp schrieb:


> Wenn ein Level 18 Spieler einen Level 43 Spieler killen kann, dann hat das nichts mit Skill zu tuen. War zumindest in den zahlreichen MMOs, die ich bisher gespielt habe, so. Auch in HDRO, was ich derzeit mal (wieder) anteste ist es so. Ausnahmen gibt es immer, aber dann auch wirklich nur aufgrund eines sehr speziellen Skillsystems, wie beispielsweise in EVE Online.



Ja, mag schon sein. Besonders in Zeiten, wo viele WoW Spieler nicht mal alle ihre Skills aus dem Skillbuch kennen! 
Und natürlich warten alle RoM Spieler nur darauf mit ihrem Lvl 18 Char (in dem minimum 150€) stecken, Lvl 40+ Spieler abzufarmen!
/ironie

Wer kein Bock auf RoM hat und gleich negativ an die Sache ran geht, soll die Finger von RoM lassen!


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Februar 2011)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ja, mag schon sein. Besonders in Zeiten, wo viele WoW Spieler nicht mal alle ihre Skills aus dem Skillbuch kennen!
> Und natürlich warten alle RoM Spieler nur darauf mit ihrem Lvl 18 Char (in dem minimum 150€) stecken, Lvl 40+ Spieler abzufarmen!
> /ironie
> 
> Wer kein Bock auf RoM hat und gleich negativ an die Sache ran geht, soll die Finger von RoM lassen!



Naja, gleich negativ an die Sache rangehn?
Ich habe meinen Magier eingestampft weil ich 1 Tag lang von einem LvL 30+ gefarmt wurde ich war grade lvl 18, habe 80% meiner Items verloren.
Da geht man negativ an die Sache ran.
Was dümmeres als droppende Items im PvP gibt es nicht.
Dann bin ich auf einen PvE Server damit ich mit solchem mist nichts mehr zu tun habe, bis lvl 52 und dann gemerkt das ich ohne 150-300€ Einsatz keine Chance mehr im Endgame habe.
Da kann man auch direkt ein P2P MMO anfangen und habe ein besseres und viel besseres PvP/PvE.


----------



## Dietrich (14. Februar 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Naja, gleich negativ an die Sache rangehn?
> Ich habe meinen Magier eingestampft weil ich 1 Tag lang von einem LvL 30+ gefarmt wurde ich war grade lvl 18, habe 80% meiner Items verloren.
> Da geht man negativ an die Sache ran.
> Was dümmeres als droppende Items im PvP gibt es nicht.



Naja, so ist es halt auf PVP Servern. Wenn man sich vorher informiert, dann hätte man sich das ersparen können! 



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auf einen PvE Server damit ich mit solchem mist nichts mehr zu tun habe, bis lvl 52 und dann gemerkt das ich ohne 150-300&#8364; Einsatz keine Chance mehr im Endgame habe.
> Da kann man auch direkt ein P2P MMO anfangen und habe ein besseres und viel besseres PvP/PvE.



Man kann auch spielen, ohne Geld Einsatz.
Und ja, die wenigesten werden ohne Geld vorne mitspielen.

Wie war das Spiel denn bis Lvl 52? 

Alle Mitspieler schlecht? Gilde schlecht? Quest schlecht? XYZ schlecht?

Ich hab jetzt in 24 Monaten (+/-) noch keine 80 Euro in das Spiel gesteckt und eine Menge Spass gehabt.
Nette Leute, nette Gilde usw.

Ja, vieles in RoM könnte besser sein, aber es trotzdem schlechter reden als es wirklich ist, muss nicht sein. 

Kurz mal eine Frage an dich MrBlaki: Was hat dich bis Lvl 52 gehalten?



Gruß


----------



## quero59 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele solo, und ohne Euros. Mit ingame-Gold bekommt man doch alles.* Ein bisschen Erfahrung wie man Gold macht, dann kommt man in RoM auch ohne Euros klar. 

Im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen MMOs können Top-Items entbunden werden und im AH gekauft werden. Eigentlich ein Paradies für den Spielertyp "Farmer".

Mit drei Stunden am Tag, am Wochenende etwas mehr, hab ich jedenfalls eine überdurchschnittliche Ausrüstung. Grad gestern den Top-Dolch des Spiels gekauft und gepimpt mit eigenen Mitteln.



*ok, man bekommt fast alles. Haare färben geht dann doch nur mit Dias.


----------



## Melarius (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich schon lese das ein Spiel F2P ist kann ich nur sagen, absolut lächerlich.
Dieses F2P ist nur ein Lockmittel denn das ganze Spiel ist drauf ausgelegt das man früher oder später zur Kasse gebeten wird. Bei einem Abo Spiel haben alle die gleichen Chancen, im Gegensatz zu den F2P, dort heisst es sehr schnell, wer Geld hat und es für Dias oder änliches asugibt ist jedem der es nicht tut weit voraus.

Bei RoM sieht man es sehr deutlich, Taschen müssen gemietet werden (gegen Diamanten), gleiches gilt für Häuser, man kann Ausrüstung ohne Werte kaufen (Diamanten) und diese dann massiv aufwerten (ebenfalls über Gegenstände die für Diamanten zu kaufen sind) was wiederum sehr schnell sehr teuer werden kann.

Und im Gegensatz dazu werden Fehler die das Spiel hat sehr spät oder garnicht korrigiert sie Gildenfestungsprobleme. Aber der Ingame Shop und das Bezahlsystem funktioniert prima.

Also wer sich wirklich für ein F2P Spiel entscheidet sollte sich darauf gefasst machen das in jedem Fall irgendwann der Punkt kommt wo man zahlen soll/muß.


----------



## Fusie (14. Februar 2011)

Melarius schrieb:


> ...
> Bei einem Abo Spiel haben alle die gleichen Chancen, im Gegensatz zu den F2P, dort heisst es sehr schnell, wer Geld hat und es für Dias oder änliches asugibt ist jedem der es nicht tut weit voraus.
> ...



Spieler mit mehr Zeit haben in Abo Spielen auch mehr Vorteile...
Spieler mit mehr Geld, kaufen in Abo Spielen alles mögliche, und haben daher mehr Vorteile...

Gleiche Chancen nur durch ein Abo Modell ist einfach nur ein Märchen.


----------



## Rhilla (15. Februar 2011)

Leute macht doch endlich eure augen auf !! meint ihr ,die schreiben-kostenloses spiel -und es ist alles umsonst?was meint ihr womit die geld verdienen?es gibt einige server und leute die bezahlt werden müssen.am anfang machen die alles schmackhaft damit man weiter spielt ,möchte man gross rauskommen wird man zu kasse gebeten,hab auch schon mal solche abartigen spiele gespielt wo ich schnell aufgehört habe, wo ich bemerkt habe was das für eine abzocke das ist,bezahlt ruhig 12-13 euro im monat für kostenpflichtige spiele und ihr bekommt alles inklusive,und wenn man bedenkt dass manche leute hunderte euros in so ein crap investieren tu es echt weh,von daher geht mal mit freund/freundin eis essen oder kino stat den habgierigen leuten eurer geld in den allerwertesten zu schieben--(ist meine meinung und so bleibt es)--wünsche euch alles gute


----------



## quero59 (15. Februar 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Leute macht doch endlich eure augen auf !! ...




Liest hier auch jemand, oder kotzen die meisten einfach nur in diesen Thread hinein? Beträge, wie man es ohne Euros spielt gibt es einige hier.

Als nächster Beitrag kommt dann einfach immer: "GEHT NICHT".


Nochmal: Mit ingame Gold erreicht man alles. Farmen, traden, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten "reich" zu werden.

Wer allerdings nur Instanzen rennt, keine Diamanten kauft, UND kein Gold macht, der hat natürlich ein Problem: Die schönen Stats aus den Instanzen kann er ohne Diamanten und ohne Gold nicht wirklich verarbeiten.

Diamanten (Euros) sind also tatsächlich lediglich ein Mittel, es sich einfach zu machen. Aber auch ohne Euros ist der Aufwand etwas zu erreichen in RoM sogar geringer als in den meisten Pay-Games - ich hab die gängigen alle gespielt. 

Am schnellsten geht alles natürlich wenn man 1000 Euro investiert und nach 2 Wochen perfekt ist. Über solche überpimpten Spieler wird aber allgemein nur der Kopf geschüttelt. Na ja, wems Spaß macht...


----------



## Esperli (15. Februar 2011)

quero59 schrieb:


> Liest hier auch jemand, oder kotzen die meisten einfach nur in diesen Thread hinein? Beträge, wie man es ohne Euros spielt gibt es einige hier.
> 
> Als nächster Beitrag kommt dann einfach immer: "GEHT NICHT".
> 
> ...




Gibs auf, es kapiert hier wohl keiner mehr das solche Threads der totale Unsinn sind und jeder andere Erwartungen an ein Spiel hat....
Wenn man sich mit Leuten vergleichen will, die den ganzen Tag nix anderes machen als zocken und hunderte Euros investieren, bitte.
Und die Fähigkeit zu lesen (oder halbwegs leserlich zu schreiben) war hier noch nie sehr verbreitet. 

Aber was schreib ich hier, hab ja selber gerade Langeweile und wollt mich auch mal ausko****....


----------



## Nimred (16. Februar 2011)

quero59 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Mit ingame Gold erreicht man alles. Farmen, traden, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten "reich" zu werden.
> 
> Wer allerdings nur Instanzen rennt, keine Diamanten kauft, UND kein Gold macht, der hat natürlich ein Problem: Die schönen Stats aus den Instanzen kann er ohne Diamanten und ohne Gold nicht wirklich verarbeiten.
> 
> ...




Ok, ich hab bisher keine Threads gelesen, wie man bei RoM an Ingame-Gold kommt. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, hab mir von allem ein Bild machen können. Ich hab alle Klassen gespielt und zumindest Priester/Magier auf 54/54 gebracht. Ab da hatte ich aber keinen Nerv mehr. Der F2P-Spaß wurde zu einem Gezwungen-zu-Bezahlen. Ohne Euronen kann man als unabhängiger Casual-Solo-Spieler nicht viel anstellen. Level 50 INI's zum abfarmen war nicht, 6.5k life reichten den Abfarmgruppen nicht. Ich hätte wohl nochmal ein paar duzend Euronen kaufen dürfen. Klar kann man Mats farmen und traden. Sicher, aber der Zeitaufwand ist IMHO sehr erheblich und schlimmer noch: ich persönlich empfinde es als saulangweilig. INI's abfarmen kann man vergessen, außer man hat reichlich Ingame Gold sich passendes Equipment zu kaufen. Dazu kommt, dass man beim pimpen auch noch einen großen unsicherheitsfaktor hat ... ausser man nutzt die extrateuren Materialien. Ist man erst einmal vom Equip gut mit dabei, kann Farmen möglicherweise recht lässig sein. Bis dahin ist der Weg aber teuer oder zäh.

Ich bin durchaus dafür, dass die Entwickler und Betreiber von solch einem Spiel Geld für Ihre Leistungen bekommen. Von mir bekommen sie nichts mehr. Dazu ist mir RoM zu unausgewogen, zu buggy und verglichen mit WoW oder LotRO einfach nur schlecht. Die Steuerung ist hakelig, die Animationen ruckelig und ein Balancing in der Spielmechanik der einzelnen Klassen hab ich nicht entdecken können. Bei WoW weiß man zu jeder Zeit was man für die 13 Euronen bekommt. Alle Quests sind Solo erspielbar und auf jeder Level-Stufe stehen 3-4mal mehr Quests zur Verfügung als man eigentlich braucht. Equipment kann man sich auch ohne Gilde in Instanzen erspielen. Ingame Gold bekommt man beim Questen mehr als genug. Kräuter und Erze sind mit einem Schlag abgebaut, man kann damit sogar Leveln. Wer Ingame Gold beim China-Farmer kauft ist jedenfalls selber Schuld.

Ich persönlich kann niemandem dazu raten sich RoM anzuschauen, will mir aber auch nicht anmaßen es jemand abzuraten. Es machte mir anfangs Spaß. Später wurde es nur noch eine Qual, nachdem ich über 100 Euronen in Diamanten und Equip gesteckt habe und trotzdem beim Questen kaum voran kam, bzw. sie mir schlichtweg ausgegangen sind.

k ... auf geht's ... wayne und mimimi ... egal =)


----------



## quero59 (17. Februar 2011)

Ok, Nimred, dein Bericht hört sich fundiert an. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass du in einer Situation das Spiel ad acta gelegt hast, die so nicht mehr gegeben ist.

Gab es zu der Zeit schon die öffentlichen Memento-Events? Damit kann sich jeder eine gute Basis schaffen. Ich will jetzt keinen Pimp-Guide schreiben, aber mit den Mementos kann man sich Items bauen mit drei grünen 8-10er stats plus drei gelbe Stats auf HDO-Niveau. Pro Teil brauchts vielleicht 2 Spielabende. So ausgerüstet hat man dann schon eine ordentiche Basis. 
Danach kann man sich dann mit Mementos sogar Teile bauen auf Niveau der aktuellen Top Instanzen (Tempel, Gruft). Das benötigt dann natürlich erheblich mehr Mementos, so dass die Ini-Raider im Vorteil bleiben (imho ok so).

Die RoM-Macher machen natürlich Fehler. Vielleicht auch mehr als andere. Aber sie sind nicht so dumm, nicht daraus zu lernen.

Was mich wundert, ist dein Kommentar "Equipment kann man sich auch ohne Gilde in Instanzen erspielen" zu WoW. Dass wiederum hab ich nicht so kennengelernt. 
"Unabhängiger Casual-Solo-Spieler" bin ich ja auch, und sehr bald war für mich Ende der Fahnenstange in Wow. Gespielt habe ich bis einschließlich dem ersten Addon.
Ok, es gab die Schlachtfelder, mit mäßigem, überholtem Equip, aber dann war auch Schluss für mich. 
Aber WoW ist ja nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## Muffi77 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hole diesen Thread nun mal wieder hoch, da ich mich momentan durch einige kostenfreie MMO's teste und schaue, was für mich das beste ist. Ich habe vorher einige Zeit WoW gespielt, doch da ich mich mittlerweile mehr als Gelegenheitsspieler sehe, möchte ich für ein MMO kein Geld mehr ausgeben. 
Ich habe bisher Global Agenda, Allods Online und Forsaken World angetestet, wovon mir Forsaken World bisher am besten gefällt. 
Was ich hier so rausgelesen habe, ist Runes of Magic durchaus auch für Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich, geeignet, oder? Also ich lege da zurzeit keinen Wert auf das Spielen des Highend-Contents, sondern möchte mir eigentlich nur in einer schönen Spielwelt die Zeit vertreiben, eben wenn ich Zeit dafür hab.


----------



## ohh (25. Juli 2011)

also is doch klar dass du bei jedem spiel geld bezahlen musst nur finde ich dass bei p2p spielen ala wow du deine 13 euro im monat zahlst und mehr nicht
wo ich sagen muss, wos richtig human geregelt is, is league of legends (gut is kein mmo) ,bis man da stufe 30 is hat man schon 1-2 runensets komplett (vergleichen kann mans mit equipment im weitesten sinne),und danach gibts keine spielerischen vorteile.


----------



## Dietrich (26. Juli 2011)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ich hole diesen Thread nun mal wieder hoch, da ich mich momentan durch einige kostenfreie MMO's teste und schaue, was für mich das beste ist. Ich habe vorher einige Zeit WoW gespielt, doch da ich mich mittlerweile mehr als Gelegenheitsspieler sehe, möchte ich für ein MMO kein Geld mehr ausgeben.
> Ich habe bisher Global Agenda, Allods Online und Forsaken World angetestet, wovon mir Forsaken World bisher am besten gefällt.
> Was ich hier so rausgelesen habe, ist Runes of Magic durchaus auch für Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich, geeignet, oder? Also ich lege da zurzeit keinen Wert auf das Spielen des Highend-Contents, sondern möchte mir eigentlich nur in einer schönen Spielwelt die Zeit vertreiben, eben wenn ich Zeit dafür hab.



Da spricht nichts dagegen. Spiel ein paar Klassen an und entscheide dich dann für eine.
Für die kaufst du dir dann Mount. Ein Mount ist mMn das Einzige, das man in ROM erstmal braucht.
Dann kann man locker bis Lvl. 50+ spielen, ohne weiter Geld in das Spiel zu stecken. 

MfG


----------



## Mayestic (27. Juli 2011)

Man sollte die Gilde auch nicht unterschätzen. 
Es gibt sehrwohl Gilden die weit oben am Content stehn und sich dazu entschlossen haben eben kein echtes Geld zu investieren. 
Da kommt man aus meiner Erfahrung aber auch nur begrenzt gut rein. 
Die kennen sie alle ewig, sind ein eingeschweißtes Team und immun gegen den allgemeinen flame der Spieler die Euronen reinpumpen bis sie platzen ^^.
Aber ja sowas gibt es und nicht grade selten. Wer suchet der findet. 

Aber auch ganz klar. Spieler die Euros reinpumpen sind meistens bevorteilt aber das finde ich selber z.b. nicht weiter schlimm. Nur duellieren werde ich mich mit denen sicher nicht


----------

